# Ah, not MORE pics of Shell's wild discus ;>



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you're not getting sick of seeing them 

Believe it or not, it's actually a rare occasion when both the camera AND the fish cooperate 

First 2 are the newest addition, a little tefe I picked up from Charles last Wednesday. He's settling in very nicely and has a HUGE appetite


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Group shots.......














































That's all, folks. Thanks for looking


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking group you have there!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Great looking group you have there!


Thanks, Gary...but I need more, right? RIGHT????  This addiction can and does get out of hand at times


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!


And if I had that 140 gallon plywood tank of yours, guess what it would be filled with  !!!!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for an upgrade to a 180 then!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics

Pic #1 is an Awesome Shot 

Actually all are great what em I talkin about !


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!! get them breeding Shelley so I can buy some from you....lol


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW! thats Wild!!!!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice & healthy fish.

What is your water change schedule if you don't mind?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep the photos coming, that's an awesome collection of wilds you have there


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

24/7 said:


> Great pics
> 
> Pic #1 is an Awesome Shot
> 
> Actually all are great what em I talkin about !


Thanks, John 



dean9922 said:


> NICE!!!!!!! get them breeding Shelley so I can buy some from you....lol


Interesting thing is the large heckel is a female! That fact came as a BIG surprise one night when she decided to lay eggs on a piece of driftwood. Unfortunately, there were no male takers so........



MELLO said:


> WOW! thats Wild!!!!


It sure is, Mello - it sure is!



bigfry said:


> Very nice & healthy fish.
> 
> What is your water change schedule if you don't mind?


50% w/c every day (every morning at 5:00 am ), 80-90% w/c on weekends - but NOT at 5:00 am  Temp is kept at 88-89 degrees.



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Keep the photos coming, that's an awesome collection of wilds you have there


I appreciate that. I sure do love my wilds.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> 50% w/c every day (every morning at 5:00 am ), 80-90% w/c on weekends - but NOT at 5:00 am  Temp is kept at 88-89 degrees.


Did I ever say discus people are crazy...um...I mean dedicated?  Yowza.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful Shelley, just beautiful!
+1 Keep the pics coming  
You'll have more people on the discus wagon in no time!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Did I ever say discus people are crazy...um...I mean dedicated?  Yowza.


Ah yeah....my ex-husband used to LOVE being married to someone who woke up at 4:30 am !!! I'm one of those crazy morning people - I wake up at an insanely early time, but I almost always wake up in a great mood, full of energy ...it just happens to be at 4:30 am. Needless to say, it drove the poor man NUTS  It does, however, work out very well with my fish keeping chores  But everyone I work with knows there is absolutely NO point in scheduling late afternoon meetings with me; by 3:00'ish I'm looking for a place to curl up and have a nap


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the vivid colours and they all look happy and healthy! I miss my wilds as they all went to fish heaven.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are awesome photos. You know if you want more wild tefe, you know where to find them


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Those are awesome photos. You know if you want more wild tefe, you know where to find them


Ask Joseph - I was actually planning on going there last night, but I KNEW I'd end up picking up another one or two or three.... This last one is in amazing shape, Charles. I was quite surprised at how quickly it settled in....I'm talking one, two days at the very most.


----------

